

Sea-Cooled Data Centers? - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/09/21/mauritius-pitches-sea-cooled-data-centers/

======
ErrantX
I have no knowledge of this stuff but it occurs to me the extension of the
idea could be to utilise heatpipe technology to transfer heat DOWN to the
ocean thereby removing pumps from the equation too.

Is that feasible? We just had a solar heating system installed on our house
that seems to be quite efficient at heat transfer over a few meters - would it
work over a few thousand?

